# Hey Ladies, want to see whats between my legs??



## lostprophet (May 14, 2008)

*
Voting closes in 24 hours*


----------



## Rachelsne (May 14, 2008)

umm lol??


----------



## Big Bully (May 14, 2008)

Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?!

hahahaha!!!


----------



## Rhys (May 14, 2008)

Is it even possible to see a void?


----------



## spiffybeth (May 14, 2008)

please post a picture


----------



## Antarctican (May 14, 2008)

^^^ 


(Hope it's not a macro)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 14, 2008)

My bet is a motorbike.

Or rather a moped, probably a Vespa knowing what a mod Andy is!!!


----------



## Big Bully (May 14, 2008)

Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## lostprophet (May 14, 2008)

PlasticSpanner said:


> My bet is a motorbike.
> 
> Or rather a moped, probably a Vespa knowing what a mod Andy is!!!



You honestly think I'd get on a chicken chaser ???!!?? :x:x:x:x


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 14, 2008)

I've seen your DM's & OG coat, you're a prime candidate for a mod!


----------



## ferny (May 15, 2008)

Right, mister! Explain to me how Alex_B, Big Bully, clarinetJWD, Jus7 A Phas3 and JustAnEngineer have seen it before? You told me you'd only ever show it to me.


----------



## Antarctican (May 15, 2008)

Okay, curiosity made me vote 'yes'


----------



## JimmyO (May 15, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?!
> 
> hahahaha!!!



Is that a *LENS* in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## KristinaS (May 15, 2008)

Curiosity has gotten the best of me, too.


----------



## lostprophet (May 15, 2008)

not long left to vote


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 15, 2008)

The outcome is a foregone conclusion.
Those of us who have been unfortunate enough to see what's there know that it looks like it is badly made out of biscuit. And this information is being rapidly shared.


----------



## Rhys (May 15, 2008)

Wait.... This is a trick question - the answer is nothing because LP is a woman!


----------



## EBphotography (May 15, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Wait.... This is a trick question - the answer is nothing because LP is a woman!




....Theres a difference between boy parts and girl parts....?

Oh, my...


----------



## Big Bully (May 15, 2008)

I have seen it ferny because I am special!


----------



## Big Bully (May 15, 2008)

EBphotography said:


> ....Theres a difference between boy parts and girl parts....?
> 
> Oh, my...


 

You mean *gasp* you didn't know *BIG GASP*:lmao:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 15, 2008)

Ajay, Antarctican, Chris of Arabia, KristinaS, laxb0rder, lostprophet, SBlanca, spiffybeth, the real slim aidy, zendianah


^^ the ones who want to see. pervs.


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Ajay, Antarctican, Chris of Arabia, KristinaS, laxb0rder, lostprophet, SBlanca, spiffybeth, the real slim aidy, zendianah
> 
> 
> ^^ the ones who want to see. pervs.


Yes - open polls are funny 



Rhys said:


> Wait.... This is a trick question - the answer is nothing because LP is a woman!


This is the problem with being new - you get lost and confused so easily


----------



## spiffybeth (May 15, 2008)

LP wants to see what's between LP's legs. :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 15, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> because I am special!



Is that 'special' in the good way or the window licker way?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 15, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Ajay, Antarctican, Chris of Arabia, KristinaS, laxb0rder, lostprophet, SBlanca, spiffybeth, the real slim aidy, zendianah
> 
> 
> ^^ the ones who want to see. pervs.


Now I didn't realise you could do that - 'tis funny to see how LP voted though


----------



## lostprophet (May 15, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> LP wants to see what's between LP's legs. :lmao:



well I am fat


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 15, 2008)

Which bit?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 15, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> well I am fat



I'm sure you're just short for your weight


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 15, 2008)

Just over 1 hour to go.....................

Maybe he bought a horse?................


----------



## Sarah23 (May 15, 2008)

Curiosity got to me too!!!


----------



## spiffybeth (May 15, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> well I am fat



more cushion for the pushin :hail::hail:  (or something like that)


----------



## zendianah (May 15, 2008)

well? still waiting...

you know he will just show his rubber chicken and say its his blankity blank


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2008)

8 mins till the answer -- according to my clock


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 15, 2008)

I think I can feel the tension rising...



























































...sorry, false alarm, just a bit of acid reflux, that's all


----------



## zendianah (May 15, 2008)




----------



## lostprophet (May 15, 2008)

*Well it looks like you want to see what's between my legs, so......








































* 



















*
It's a 14 week old Badger!!!!!*


----------



## caspertodd (May 15, 2008)

He's so little!  You get that alot?


----------



## spiffybeth (May 15, 2008)

www.badgerbadgerbadger.com


----------



## spiffybeth (May 15, 2008)

caspertodd said:


> He's so little!  You get that alot?


you think that's little...its all the way to his knee!!!


----------



## caspertodd (May 15, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> www.badgerbadgerbadger.com


 

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2008)

definatly an 
awwwwwwwwwww
moment


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 15, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> www.badgerbadgerbadger.com


 
I've missed that one!!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 15, 2008)

Could have been worse!  Might have been a beaver between his legs.......... (might still be!)


----------



## Rhys (May 15, 2008)

Damn... That's the nastiest case of crabs I've seen in a while!


----------



## Antarctican (May 15, 2008)

:taped sh:

Just too many one-liners flow from that pic!!!


----------



## ferny (May 16, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Well it looks like you want to see what's between my legs, so......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you knew the relevance this had to a user you'd cry.


----------



## Valethar (May 16, 2008)

EBphotography said:


> ....Theres a difference between boy parts and girl parts....?
> 
> Oh, my...



Boy parts and girl parts are like belly buttons. Some are 'innies' and some are 'outies'.


----------

